# Meat processor near Victorville Calif?



## trainhound (Jan 29, 2008)

I have two wethers I need processed, does anyone know of a good processor in the Victorville california area? I'd like to have them processed and packaged and I really don't have the heart to do it myself.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have a suggestion ....call around to your meat market butcher's.....you will find that some do goats....


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

Don's Butchering Service in Apple Valley  He's really good. He takes most of the animals from the Victorville fair after the auction.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

DON REED!!

i LOVE don.. great guy.. and he does really good work


plus i get a kick out of him ... i've had don do all my butchering since i was in 7th grade


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

Sarah can you post his phone number? I've looked everywhere for the darn thing LOL.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

yea i'll find it

he's in apple valley


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow you guys......you helped her better than I did..LOL..you all are great...... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

Nevermind Sarah... I found it but thank you


----------

